# Low pressure in zone - probably not valve



## ewerbeck (Jun 4, 2021)

Hello everyone... newcomer here, but I'm seeking some guidance on an issue I'm having in a zone. All sprinklers, Rain Bird, 5 popup and one rotary, are experiencing low pressure when the valve is open. I've replaced the diaphragm and switched the solenoid with a nearby properly-working zone, same result. I got down to 5 popups and 1 rotary by capping some popups, figuring I just had too many sprinklers in the zone, but apparently that's not the problem. I have a nearby zone with 7 popups and 1 rotary that has plenty of pressure. What are the possible causes? The zone is small, I haven't noticed any bubbling up from a leak, etc. I'm at a loss.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

A leak or a pinched line (tree roots?).


----------

